# Spend a Night with Tweakers



## add1ct (Oct 7, 2007)

*WARNING!!!  BEFORE YOU SCROLL DOWN READ THIS!!!
GRAPHIC MATERIAL IS SHOWN IN THIS THREAD!!!  
PRESS BACKSPACE IF THIS AIN'T WHAT YOU WANNA SEE!!!!
>>>>>>
>>>>>>
>>>>>>
>>>>>>
>>>>>>
>>>>>>
** >>>>>>** 
>>>>>>** 
>>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>** 
>>>>>>
** >>>>>>*
*>>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>** 
>>>>>>
** >>>>>>** 
>>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>
** >>>>>>*
* >>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>
**>>>>>>

*


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 7, 2007)

Why is everyone of your photos revolved around drugs?  Personally I don't like looking at these photos.  

At least put some sort of warning in your title because I don't think people at work would appreciate their bosses coming into their office and seeing DRUGS on the screen!


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Oct 7, 2007)

I usually spend my time trying to avoid tweakers... they have an agenda that doesn't match up with me. I also think the shots are trying to romanticize something that only looks good until you've actually been around it day in and day out.


----------



## add1ct (Oct 7, 2007)

im not a drug addict. that's just what i like taking pictures of. if you don't like my work then don't look in here. simple as that. all i was trying to portray in this is what meth users do all night and how stuck they get doing one thing for hours not realizing the sun is up already


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 7, 2007)

add1ct said:


> im not a drug addict. that's just what i like taking pictures of. if you don't like my work then don't look in here. simple as that. all i was trying to portray in this is what meth users do all night and how stuck they get doing one thing for hours not realizing the sun is up already


 
I don't really care if your an addict or not.  Put a warning in your title!!!!!!!


----------



## add1ct (Oct 7, 2007)

oldnavy170 said:


> I don't really care if your an addict or not.  Put a warning in your title!!!!!!!



_retracted statement but i'd still like an apology for his rudeness to my style of photography_


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 7, 2007)

add1ct, I think putting a warning in the title is a fair request where the subject matter is concerned. Can I also suggest that given the type of photography you are doing, you might be better posting in the photo-journalism section. The Beginners Place is more about answering basic photography related questions and isn't really intended to be used as a gallery.

Can I also request that you edit that last post, this is not a place where insults towards other members will be tolerated.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Oct 7, 2007)

It is certainly some of the more interesting stuff being posted on this forum.  I saw the other one too in the B&W forum.

There are several of these that are really good because they strike an emotional chord.  The ones of the young girl on the floor and the close ups of the pipes and such- there is a surreal  feel to a lot of these.  They make you wonder about the people.  What are they thinking, what is going on?

These photos made me think.  And that is always a good thing.

However, you might consider putting a warning label on the thread.  Some people will be offended by these shots.


----------



## transaxion (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree...a work warning or something would be nice.

in all honesty I enjoy looking at these photos...I dont necessarily think they romanticize the act of doing drugs.  I enjoy seeing them because its not something someone usually takes photos of.  they're different.  I like them because its a look into a different life.  they're personal.  if you dont want to look at them then dont.  Its his art.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Oct 7, 2007)

Chris of Arabia is right.  Maybe this can be moved to the PJ forum.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 7, 2007)

Now how did that happen?


----------



## RyanLilly (Oct 7, 2007)

When in doubt, its not a bad Idea to List as "not work safe." or "Subject matter warning" or give some heads up.

Actually makes it more appealing to me.


----------



## add1ct (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks for the comments on my work guys. and you guys are right a warning should have been put up by me in the beginning. sorry if i came on a little strong i just hate it when people judge me by calling me a drug addict. i dont mind if they dont like the pictures cause thats their opinion but calling me a drug addict is a whole different story


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 7, 2007)

The only 2 people who posted before you first said "I'm not a drug addict" were OldNavy and 93rdcurrent ... and neither of their posts called you a drug addict. Actually none of the posts in this thread have called you that. I agree with Chris that your now-retracted response was insulting and won't be tolerated on the forum. You're obviously new here (it's just your second day), and may think such a response was appropriate. It isn't.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Oct 7, 2007)

Whoa, are people even talking about the pictures or what? 

I like the shots. The later ones really give off an uneasy atmosphere, anxious, excited, and obviously drugged. I like the shots a fair bit. Especially ones where the guy is drawing and the girl is sitting there, very atmospheric. Nice work.

P.S. They are just drugs people. Relax. Photography is in art, complaining about someone's photos is like complaining about the statue of David (or whatever the naked guy one is).


----------



## Hill202 (Oct 7, 2007)

I cannot believe these pictures are being allowed here. I'm shocked and disappointed in the Mods here if this is allowed.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Oct 7, 2007)

I hope you're not trying to put words in my mouth... re-read my comment. There is nothing attacking in it. I was simply stating a fact. I have had the misfortune of losing friends to drugs. I do think the photos have value I certainly didn't ask why they were taken or why you would want to post them.

The only thing I said was that it looked like a romanticized vision of drug problems. Meth is a big problem in our country. It's hard for me to look at those photos since I know where the lifestyle leads to.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Oct 7, 2007)

Hill202 said:


> I cannot believe these pictures are being allowed here. I'm shocked and disappointed in the Mods here if this is allowed.



You're kidding right? 

What exactly is the issue with the above pictures?

"Drugs?! No way! Unbelievable! If I don't do drugs, nobody should, and by God, they best not take pictures of people using drugs!"

This is a photography forum. The above pictures are photography. I see no resin, I mean reason, as to why the above pictures shouldn't be allowed here. 

Censoring art is far more of a crime than doing any drug.


----------



## doobs (Oct 7, 2007)

Trenton Romulox said:


> I see no resin, I mean reason...



LOL!

I liked the pictures, btw. It showed an insight into the life and culture of these peoples. Nice job.


----------



## add1ct (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for all the compliments everyone. so i think these i'll leave in this forum before i go. i don't like to waste my art (just a few here on tpf) with people who don't appreciate a good set of pictures and instead judge it for something else. but before i go i would like to tell the story behind this set.

So these are two of my friends that i had asked if it was ok to take pictures while they smoked meth. They agreed to it so we went back to the house and one friend decided to write on his shoe box "high life" before they smoked. So they smoke and smoke and smoke some more. as the meth disappears with every hit i see their eyes just wide open ready to take on any task. so they finish the sack they had picked up and soon enough were already craving for more. one made a call to his connect and was told an hour before they can get it. So countdown begins for at 12:34am. stuck in the room with nothing but boredom they both start cleaning and when they reach the clothes pile they end up trying on a few clothes. i was minding my own business taking picture after picture when i looked at the time and noticed it was already 2:11am. in my head i'm thinking "werent they suppose to pick up another sack?". well i look a little closer and see the 2 stuck with what they were doing not caring for anything that bothers them. Finally it reaches 5:34am and they leave to pick up the sack. One weakened by dehydration almost faints as he walks out the door. now i'm alone in this quiet garage. waiting because i know already from experience in the past that once they get back the same routine will happen again. something i hated about meth back in the day; getting stuck on something. the life of a tweaker. repeats itself over and over. is that the life you want?


----------

